# Body Mount Bushing question



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am getting ready to set the body back on and have a question about 2 of the body mounts. Almost under the drivers and passenger seats, those two body mounts seem different. I got a new body mount replacement kit but if I put the standard steel/rubber/steel mount on those two mounts, the body seems to rock on them. (i.e. they seem to high) If I use just the rubber mount, it seems much closer. I checked the restoration guide but could not find any reference to this. Any ideas on what I should do with those two mounts?

Also, I am running my own brake lines and from the schematic I have, it looks like the stock lines (in the front) run behind the front cross member. They show different routings for a v8 vs a v6 but both seem to run behind. I was thinking of running up front to stay away from the headers, but was curious what other folks may have done.

As usual, thanks for any tips/ideas you have. Really appreciate the help I've gotten on this forum!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Those 2 mounts should be just rubber on top. The body just sits on those.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't know what year you have, but all of my '67 and earlier GTO's have the brake line at the rear part of the front crossmember. As for your body mounts, the two you are refering to are not currently being reproduced. Just went thru this with a friend's '67. We re-used the old mounts, after cleaning them up. They were in good condition. They are not the same dimension as all the other mounts.


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks. I had used just the rubber when I was test fitting things and that seemed about right. Also, thanks for the confirmation on brake line routing. Will run it behind the crossmember. (alas, don't have the original body mounts for those 2 spots)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Go to a GOOD construction supply and tell them you need 1 inch thick rubber "Water Stop", it comes in blocks. It is used in heavy duty irrigation, water towers, sluices, etc..... Then cut your own.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

When you tighten the body bolts down it will draw down tight against the bushings. 

If you are going all stock I would run the brakeline in the stock (rear of crossmember) location. If you run a nonstock oil pan on your engine it could be an issue. I needed to notch my crossmember to clear the pan and ran the lines lower but still behind the xmember. My oilpan has a larger sump that is squared off with internal trapdoors and baffles.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Fred, Go to an AGWAY store. They sell thick rubber matting for horse trailer floors. it is about 3/4 " thick...make your own and have a nice floor mat left over!!


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought a set from Summit and it had the correct rubber mount in the kit.


----------

